# Update of Maise



## molly-anne (Aug 23, 2009)

Well Maisie is now in her 20th year. She has had an extra 8 years all be it minus her front leg and tail. So glad that we chose to have the operations rather than give up on her when she was so poorly. Sadly she is now near the end. She has this past couple of days gone off her food, refusing all treats she used to enjoy, I am keeping her warm on hot water bottles, I can't remember not having Maisie about she seems to have been with me forever. This thoughis is so different to the time I nearly lost her before, this is her time to go. Before her life was nearly brutally taken off her, much, much harder to deal with. She has been the most loving faithfull cat I could of had and I will miss her so much. Hope she passes in her own time, peacefully but I will be here to help her go if she needs me


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

hugs and kisses to you both. :heart will pray for a peaceful passing as well for dear Maise. what a wonderful long life you've had together.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Much sympathy. This is a hard time, but you are doing your best to ease her way. 20 years is a long time.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Molly-anne,
I just read through the thread of what had happened to Maisie back in 2009...:'(
(Did that psycho ever get caught?).

Bless you both, Maisie is a Little Hero Cat, she beat such horrendous odds...
I'm so happy she was allowed to stay longer...before hearing the Call of The Bridge...

20 years is a long time, many marriages don't even last that long anymore...
I pray she goes peacefully, with, or without a vets help, maybe a home visit from a vet, to make her passage easier...
Sharing tears with you, and sending (((HUGS))) and Prayers for Maisie,
Sharon


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

Thinking of you and Maisie tonight. I hope she has a peaceful passing.


----------



## molly-anne (Aug 23, 2009)

Sadly Maisie passed at 3.33pm this afternoon. I sat with her on the sofa all day, stroking her head which she always loved. We had a lovely long chat, my son Tom, who presented me with Maisie as a kitten for my birthday all those years ago, only so I would not give her away as she was one of a litter a stray cat had had after he brought her home, as if I would have done,, anyway he phoned home from work at 3.30 pm to see how she was, he said he would be home in just over an hour, I told him I didn't think she had that long left so I told him I would put the phone to her ear so he could say goodbye to her, I heard him tell her he loved her, she shuddered and she had gone I couldn't believe it, it was if she had waited for him. 
So that is the end of a very long relationship, she was certainly the most wonderful pet I have ever owned, I can't quite believe she has gone, we have been through so much together.


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss. (((HUGS)))


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Run Free Sweet Maise...
(((HUGS))) for you Molly-anne,
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Sweet Maisie is healthy and free from her tired body now.....I am sure she said thank you purrs as she left for her flight to the Bridge. I know you feel her loss greatly and I send my comforting vibes to you and your son. What you did for her throughout her 20 years with you was amazing. She leaves a huge paw print on your hearts....and I am sure her spirit will be around to comfort you and watch over you.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry. It's hard to say goodbye to a pet that you've had so long. They become a sort of anchor point in your life. 20 years is very, very old, she's had a good life.


----------



## Azerane (Feb 26, 2015)

20 years, I can't imagine the heartache of losing such a friend after so long. I'm so very sorry for your loss, she was wonderfully loved and cared for.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost my 20 year old Sabrina last year and I know the heartache. Please take care of yourself. Maise would want that.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

It's hard to think of the positives - but 20 years of love is a wonderful thing. Hope this day is calm and peaceful for you and your son.


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss


----------

